# Blooming Now



## suzyquec (Jul 11, 2018)

It's fun to watch seedlings grow from flask to maturity, I have 2 Phrags blooming now that I have raised from seedlings. The Sedenii below I have had for many years and this is probably the 4th or 5th division . The older it gets the more it branches and it is one of my favorites.






Below if my newest blooming a Phrag fischeri 'Joan'. I received the flask from Woodstream Orchids on July 17, 2016 just about 2 years from flask to bloom. Such a pretty little flower.






Below is also the first blooming of Eric Young var flavum that is about 3 years out of the flask.



Last is a Paph Deperle I rescued from a local grower who could not get it to bloom. I have had it now about a year and this is the second time it has bloomed for me!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Good color on the fischeri.


----------



## abax (Jul 12, 2018)

Excellent Phrags and the little fisheri will improve with time. I have a
branching sedenii that I dear love.


----------

